# John Deere 4066R



## gburris (Aug 15, 2020)

I have a John Deere 4066R tractor that has engine HP 65.9 and PTO HP 52. I am looking to purchase a round baler. The hayfields have a gradual slope (not steep). Elevation of ground is close to sea level so there should not be a reduction in HP. I have looked at 4x4 and 4x5 round balers. The tractor seems to handle the HP requirements. My concern is the weight of the baler with a bale. The 4460R weighs 3770 lbs plus front and rear weights. Rear weights 424 lbs. Front weights 350lbs. Will this tractor handle a 4 x5 baler or a 4 x 4 baler?


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

4' baler, flat ground only


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not saying you can't pull a 4x5, go slower & pull more. I will say that even a 4x4 will push the tractor downhill. I've used a 448 with 5220 twice. The 5220 has 1300lbs fluid in rear tires . It works okay, just not very well. Add about 30hp on the PTO and you can slow the baler PTO speed down to around 450rpm, raise the ground speed, and increase productivity.


----------



## gburris (Aug 15, 2020)

Would it help if I added fluid to the tires or will the added fluid weight with wheel weights impact tractor HP?


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

it does take tractor hp to move the weight. the rear fluid in mine is for loader work.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

bad news gburris. the drawbar on 4066R isn't strong enough. the published max drawbar load is 882lbs for 4066R http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMLVU26458_19/?tM=

440e (smallest/lightest baler) has 1100lb hitch load without a bale. http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMFH331597_19/SF04007,0000E37_19_20170412.html


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Those compact utility tractors are for doing chores round the yard, not real field work. They might have enough horsepower, but they are not strong enough in the frame. You need to upgrade to a 5000 series for field work.

Roger


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

more companies than John Deere makes round balers........and make them specificly for smaller tractors.........look into for example the Hesston 1700 series.....

i run a lot of JD equipment and tractors......JD tends to have heavier tounge loads than other brands on their pull equipment which i like if you can handle it..........but red will pull fine behind a green tractor

adding weight to your tractor will help in almost every use area except on soft ground


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Jimmy Bartlett said it best. It is just not a hay baling tractor. Even under 'perfect' conditions (whatever that is) you would feel beat to shxx at the end of even a short day baling with a tractor that size. They have their purpose but not in pulling a baler, possibly raking or teddering. No matter if you feel you can make the horsepower number work the rest of the tractor would not hold up well.

This is not an indictment of color, just size. Color would not matter. You would end up destroying a good tractor at the very least.

There would also be some real safely concerns trying to pull a baler with a tractor that size.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

He's never been back since the OP. :angry:


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Truth hurts sometimes. Something is telling me he did not want to hear the truth. He will figure it out one way or the other.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

just curious ....have any of you ever tried baleing hay with a large compact utility tractor like a large 4series JD?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I baled a substantial amount of hay with a JD 950 with 28" rears and a loader. Never again. One thing- if you don't know what it feels like when it's right you can rationalize a lot of things. Personally, the concept of an R series in a 4 series is an oxymoron


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Hayman1 said:


> I baled a substantial amount of hay with a JD 950 with 28" rears and a loader. Never again. One thing- if you don't know what it feels like when it's right you can rationalize a lot of things. Personally, the concept of an R series in a 4 series is an oxymoron


Another good comparison is using a cab tractor in the mid south summer heat after 30 year of open station tractors. Never again.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

i have baled a lot of hay with my 4500 (my smallest and only open station tractor)......yeah its not the preferred tractor but it will do and it also do in a pinch......and a 4066r is a lot more tractor than a 4500 at least at the pto not sure i could bale with a hystat though...

and yeah there are better choices.......i can bale with all my tractors if i need to, some are better than others though.....


----------



## gburris (Aug 15, 2020)

I want to thank everyone for their replies. Looks like I need to purchase an older tractor that can handle round bales.


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

you do not have the right tractor for a 4x4 or a 4x5 baler. if you need to have a 4x4 or a 4x5 upgrade to a JD 5065E. It will be heavy enough and enough strength in the frame. or if you cannot upgrade, look into a Maschio baler, they are lighter and require a little less HP to run.

Thats just my 2 cents


----------

